# 7 day challenge



## DT4EMS (Nov 22, 2008)

I am putting up a challenge for those who say there is not enough time in a day to workout.

Try this.............

When you first get out of bed (after you use the restroom ha ha) get down onto the floor and do at least 10 push-ups. Even if you can only do one and rest for a minute then do the next one until you reach your numeric goal.

I am up to 100 push ups, 100 crunches and 100 air-squats before I take a shower. It takes me less than 30 minutes.Then I still hit the gym in the afternoons. 

Adding my little wake-up routine has me down 2 inches on the waist in 2 months.

Try it for 7 days and watch what happens. You will soon be doing "sets" of push-ups.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 22, 2008)

Amen Dt4ems, this routine is terrific and will really get your morning going, I love it!!!


----------



## firecoins (Nov 22, 2008)

Will do.

Need a workout


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 22, 2008)

Ummm... it will probably take me about 3 hours to do 10 pushups...   But I am going to try....


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 22, 2008)

Just make sure to bring along the 02!!!!


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## TropicalJosiah (Nov 22, 2008)

Excellent stuff, I try and stick with the SEAL pushup routine - 10 pushups every 30 seconds for 15 minutes (if you make it to 15 minutes, you're a bada$$!). Additionally I lift and run.


----------



## phabib (Nov 23, 2008)

Well here is a cool program to get up to 100 push ups. I've been getting into it and I'm seeing some great results. 

http://hundredpushups.com/index.html

Might work as part of a morning routine. I need to get crunches in as well. As of now I only do the push ups and bike.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 23, 2008)

OK..  so I will start tomorrow...   too darn lazy today.......


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 23, 2008)

OK.......... how many got theirs done? Remember you only have to start with 10. Build up at your pace.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 23, 2008)

I got two push ups done... then said screw it and went and drank me some mountain dew.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 24, 2008)

Also I do 75-100 calf raises every morn these can easily be done while shaving, brushing teeth, drying off after shower, ETC.....


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 24, 2008)

Push up head from pillow
Push up covers from bed
Push up light switch to on position
Push up dog from lying on top of slippers
Push up volume on clock radio
Push up bathroom light switch
Push up on button on coffee maker
Push up hot water tap in shower
Push up shower curtain
Push up towel to wet hair

Wow.. I had no idea how hard I was working in the mornings!


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 28, 2008)

ATM I max out at 25-30 push-ups, 100 sit-ups, and about 300 jumping jacks (that's when I get bored and quit)

I try and increase those numbers every night when I do my PT. 

However I'm going to try that 100 push-up thing


----------



## RailFan77 (Nov 29, 2008)

We have been looking for a good workout program.  I have been lazy but want to get into the gym during the week...even if for just a little while.  

I think adding this to the morning would help alot.  I will def give it a try.


----------



## marineman (Nov 29, 2008)

Seems like a fun challenge, I just recently started working out again but I'll try the 100 pushups deal on my days off from my normal routine and see how it goes.


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like we have several that are trying. Don't get frustrated. Baby steps.......... and before you know it you will be feeling tons better. Not to mention you will look better.

You can even change the way you do your push ups. Elevate your feet up on the edge of the couch or a chair and do a set. You can also try doing a set with your arms really far apart. Then do some with your hands close together.

A little exercise will go a long way in reducing stress.

The hardest part of working out is getting motivated. I promise if you will start with this simple workout and stick to it.......... after a few weeks you will feel guilty if you miss one.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 18, 2008)

DT4EMS said:


> OK.......... how many got theirs done? Remember you only have to start with 10. Build up at your pace.



Started doing this as an addition to walking/running in my recuperation from off duty injuries> I am up to 50 with no stops. Really helps to get the morning started. Thanks for the challenge. Now lets see where others stand, speak up lets see your count.


----------



## Bmelanson (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm down for the challenege, sign me up I'm starting tomorrow


----------



## TASH84 (Dec 18, 2008)

*count me in*

I'll start tomorrow, I love a challenge


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 18, 2008)

I still cant do 1 - I do 10 lady pushups with my trainer twice a week and I refuse to give up until I can do 10 -


----------



## gicts (Dec 18, 2008)

sign me up too. It'll be interesting to see how many I can do again :unsure:


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 18, 2008)

I could sure use doing this again! I'm in


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 19, 2008)

Count me in, I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## marineman (Dec 19, 2008)

I hit 79 this weekend when I was shooting for 100. I'd say another week, maybe two and I should be in the triple digits. What next are we all shooting for 100 pullups? That one might take a while.


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 19, 2008)

marineman said:


> I hit 79 this weekend when I was shooting for 100. I'd say another week, maybe two and I should be in the triple digits. What next are we all shooting for 100 pullups? That one might take a while.



 

Lets not get carried away now!


----------



## gicts (Dec 20, 2008)

is anyone else sore doing their exercises on the second morning? Guess the first morning was more taxing than I thought


----------



## marineman (Dec 20, 2008)

gicts said:


> is anyone else sore doing their exercises on the second morning? Guess the first morning was more taxing than I thought



That's normal anytime you start a new workout program. Just make sure you keep loose and do these exercises through a full range of motion to help stretch while exercising. You should be able to tell the difference in soreness from lactic acid buildup and pain from flat out overdoing it. If it's the first one keep trucking through and it will get better within a day or two. If it's the second take a few days off as you've already strained muscles if you continue on you will just make it worse.


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 20, 2008)

marineman said:


> You should be able to tell the difference in soreness from lactic acid buildup and pain from flat out overdoing it.



Very true

If you want it to go away work the muscle that hurts and it'll go away.


I'm on day 2

Just did 10 push up's on day one so today I did 15. Forgot how much I hate push ups.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Stretttttcccchhh*

Soreness is totally normal with a new routine.  That said, remember to really stretch before doing ANYTHING physical to prevent injury and to help decrease soreness.  I was told this by a physical therapist while getting PT after shoulder surgery.


----------



## Jon (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll give it a shot.

Reminds me of a routine I heard about once that billed itself as the Candian RAF (Air Force) Fitness Program.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 21, 2008)

*Now where is it!!!*

* has anyone seen the crash cart??   Airwaygoddess faints.....


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 21, 2008)

marineman said:


> I hit 79 this weekend when I was shooting for 100. I'd say another week, maybe two and I should be in the triple digits. What next are we all shooting for 100 pullups? That one might take a while.




79 in one set? If so that is freakin' awesome! My first set averages 40-55 depending on how well I slept the night before. 100 is the minimum total number I do for each exercise before moving on to different exercises (shoulder press, bench press etc.)


----------



## marineman (Dec 21, 2008)

DT4EMS said:


> 79 in one set? If so that is freakin' awesome! My first set averages 40-55 depending on how well I slept the night before. 100 is the minimum total number I do for each exercise before moving on to different exercises (shoulder press, bench press etc.)



I thought that 100 pushup program that was posted looked like fun so I've been giving it a go. The last week or two don't seem to push you enough to get all the way to 100 so you might have to ad-lib there to get it done but outside of that it works pretty well.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm up to 25-30 in one set


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 22, 2008)

SpudCrushr said:


> I'm up to 25-30 in one set




Great job!! Remember not to rest and move directly to the next exercise.


Don't stop your workout until you have completed at least 100 of each exercise!!  Keep it up!


----------



## SpudCrushr (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks!  I also do 100 sit-ups w/o a break, but I'm not sure what those other exercises are... *googles them*

How many push-ups could you do when you first started?


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 23, 2008)

SpudCrushr said:


> Thanks!  I also do 100 sit-ups w/o a break, but I'm not sure what those other exercises are... *googles them*
> 
> How many push-ups could you do when you first started?




Twenty when I first started. I don't do sit-ups. I do crunches, leg lifts etc. Sit-ups are rough on my lower back...... I get rug burn from them. 

Now, at the gym......... when I do my pull-ups, I keep my knees bent and in front of me. I get a pretty good ab burn form that too. Now....... I don't walk around with a six pack....... I like food too much. Instead, I use my exercising as a way to reduce stress and to look and feel better


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 23, 2008)

I got 1 1/2 in today...  before you make fun of my weak upper body strength, I couldn't do even one last week.  I am not giving up until I can do the 10 - then I will keep working at it.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 24, 2008)

Kaisu said:


> I got 1 1/2 in today...  before you make fun of my weak upper body strength, I couldn't do even one last week.  I am not giving up until I can do the 10 - then I will keep working at it.




There is nothing to make fun of. I think it is great! You already have a head start on the New Year!!


----------



## Aileana (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. Did something similar to pass my fitness test last semester, where every half hour while studying, I would get up and do 20 situps, 20 pushups, then get back to work. At first, I was having 1-2 word dyspnea and overall out of shape, but it got easier within weeks.


----------



## ATHEISTMEDIC (Dec 27, 2008)

I love push ups! Yea!


----------



## Onceamedic (Jan 22, 2009)

Just to let you guys know that I am still working on this.  I can now do 2 "man" pushups and 16 "lady" pushups.  Before you pooh pooh this, 2 months ago when this thread started, I could not do 1 "man" pushup.  I just want to let you know that I am not giving up until I can do the 10......    (kinda gives you a clue as to why I have the avatar I have huh? )


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Just to let you guys know that I am still working on this.  I can now do 2 "man" pushups and 16 "lady" pushups.  Before you pooh pooh this, 2 months ago when this thread started, I could not do 1 "man" pushup.  I just want to let you know that I am not giving up until I can do the 10......    (kinda gives you a clue as to why I have the avatar I have huh? )



  In my opinion it doesn't matter how many you do right now.  The important thing is you have a goal and will not give up until you reach it. Keep working those numbers will seem small before you know it,


----------



## medic417 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> Just to let you guys know that I am still working on this.  I can now do 2 "man" pushups and 16 "lady" pushups.  Before you pooh pooh this, 2 months ago when this thread started, I could not do 1 "man" pushup.  I just want to let you know that I am not giving up until I can do the 10......    (kinda gives you a clue as to why I have the avatar I have huh? )



If someone as old as you can do it I just might have to give it a try.


----------



## brice (Mar 9, 2009)

niffty routine.


----------



## el Murpharino (Mar 9, 2009)

We used to do this in my work section when we had quarterly PT tests...we would do 30 pushups, 30 situps, and do pullups to failure each hour.  It took maybe 5 minutes to do the routine, as it got really easy to do the pushups and situps - after a few weeks, we moved it up to more pushups/situps, or made them harder (decline pushups, bicycles, etc.).  Think of it like this...after an 8 hour day, you're doing well over 300 pushups/situps!!  I got to the point when I would do over 1000 of each a day.  Find new ways to challenge yourself once you get comfy doing many reps.


----------

